# IASCA is sold!!



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

https://www.ceoutlook.com/2019/11/12/iasca-is-sold-to-industry-member/


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

Travis is a great guy and I think he will be a good fit for the industry


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

Bring back Spring Break Nationals!


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

I wish all the luck to the new owner! I love the people in MECA but I have a much longer relationship with IASCA, being my first IASCA event I competed in was way back in 1991. From 1997 through 2004 I competed in every IASCA finals except for 2001 when I had a new car and was building a new system, but I was a co-pilot for finals that year. I was a certified IASCA judge and traveled many miles to compete and judge.

***WARNING - Airing out Dirty Laundry ***
I stopped competing after the 2004 finals due to a few reasons but one of the biggest ones was what then new IASCA owner Paul Papadeus said to me moments after the finals awards presentations. That year my class had two subpar judges that had been kicked out of another organization for not judging to that organization's rules. Paul hired them, gave them IASCA judging credentials, and got them to judge two classes as finals. They did not follow the IASCA rules when judging my class and when I and the Finals head judge confronted them about it, they both admitted they made up their own rules that was "tougher then IASCA and was more to their preferences". The head judge apologised to me and told me to go talk to Paul. 

When I talked to Paul about the judging fiasco 20 minutes later and told him how do you expect me to keep competing if there will be rouge judges, he said to me (his exact words) "Well maybe you need to quit so we can get some new blood in the lanes." That was the last IASCA show I competed in.

With the new owner I may get back out there and start competing again or become a judge again. I still have many friends, both competitors and judges, in IASCA. I loved seeing them again at the Unified Finals in Louisville, KY last month. If IASCA ever needs my help I will try my best to give my help!


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Any word on what’s going on with Iasca? They have less than 8 shows on their event schedule for all of 2020 on their site.


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

rayray881 said:


> Any word on what’s going on with Iasca? They have less than 8 shows on their event schedule for all of 2020 on their site.


That's normal. Iasca doesn't have many events especially SQ throughout the year. It's also still pretty early in the season. Nothing really picks up til after March.


----------

